# My Ruby Red Spilo Pic



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

JUST GOT HIM THIS MORNING...... PIC BEFORE THEY SENT HIM.... PROB AROUND 3 AND A HALF INCHES.... SHOWING A LOT OF COLOR ALREADY..... THANKS AQUA SCAPE! SHOWING NICE COLOR ALREADY IN THE TOP HALF OF FISH AS WELL..... CANNOT WAIT TO SEE THE COLOR WHEN IT IS SETTLED IN ITS TANK...... SUCKS YOU DO NOT SEE MUCH IMAGES AND VIDEO OF THESE PIRANHA ON LINE/// I WILL POST MORE PHOTOS SOON WHEN IT IS MORE COMFORTABLE..... I STILL HAVE NOT SEEN A PIC OF A 8 OR 9 INCH RUBY RED.....IF YOU HAVE PLEASE ATTACH PHOTO TO THIS..... IM INTERESTED TO SEE IT


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

x2 i would also like to see a larger ruby red


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Awesome looking Spilo!!! I'd really like to add one of these to my future collection.

I've never seen a large ruby red spilo as well. I'm not even sure if they reach 8-9". I was thinking that they topped out around 7" or so, but I could be wrong.


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

nice







is there something wrong with his chin dough


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice RRS, one of my favs


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

he aint no punk bitch right DUMP?









damn thats one of my favorite p-fury lines of all time.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

i have 6" incher, i'll try to post pics soon.

fatten that guy up with white fish fillet. when they lose their spots their coloring becomes even more prominant


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Saw 2 gorgeous big thick Ruby Reds with a friend at a lfs, still regret not picking up one of them when they were available.


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

wisco_pygo said:


> i have 6" incher, i'll try to post pics soon.
> 
> fatten that guy up with white fish fillet. when they lose their spots their coloring becomes even more prominant


would like to see pics asap.... he is doing very well..... eats like a pig.... very aggressive...... way more aggressive then my blue diamond and peru black.... and the RRP is only 3 in half inches....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's a damn nice looking spilo DT!

Very assuring, as I'm ordering a "ruby red" from Aquascape tomorrow morning!









(Hope mine's as nice as yours...)


----------



## PaYaRa_12 (May 14, 2008)

Nice spilo i love this fish one of my fav.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice Ruby Red! Can't wait to see how he grows out


----------

